# Control Electrician Required!!



## BPS2010 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello electrical gurus! 

I am in need of some quick help completing a machine as I am behind schedule as is. I sincerely hate to post this here, but am out of options as I have been through a handful of electricians and am just plain out of time. 

I am looking for a PLC Programmer / Installer, or even a crew to be flown all-expenses paid to Livington, TX - OR, I CAN EVEN BRING THE MACHINE TO YOU* to implement an automation solution into an incomplete project. Said project is a brand new pallet machine with magnetic proximity sensors and (currently), latch relays. A PLC, upon much research, seems the way to go with these larger machines (much larger than what we usually manufacture). For this project, as stated, we are willing to deal with any specialist in the continental US. However, if you happen to be within a few (4ish) hours of Nashville, TN, we will require a sizable amount of future services.

If you are interested in getting more information, please call Morris @ 979.479.5076 or email [email protected]. 


*The motor is a 15hp 480V 3-Phase and I can bring a Converter if necessary


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

BPS2010 said:


> Hello electrical gurus!
> 
> I am in need of some quick help completing a machine as I am behind schedule as is. I sincerely hate to post this here, but am out of options as I have been through a handful of electricians and am just plain out of time.
> 
> ...


Tri-State Electrical in Oklahoma City Oklahoma. Ask for Harry Price


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

The programming would seem to be the easiest part. Are the mechanics functional?


----------



## BPS2010 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ill call Harry in the AM. If it works out, I'll be sure to check back. Thanks for the recommendation! Also, the machine runs flawless when operated manually.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If things with Harry don't work out, fly me down and I'll program it for free and train your guys if you write me a letter of recommendation I can post on my website. I have an unusual amount of experience with automated palletizers and automated packaging equipment. 

-marc.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

BPS2010 said:


> Ill call Harry in the AM. If it works out, I'll be sure to check back. Thanks for the recommendation! Also, the machine runs flawless when operated manually.


If I did field work I would gladly take this opportunity. Tri-State has the sharpest technicians in the multi-state area.


----------



## BPS2010 (Aug 11, 2010)

I haven't heard back from Harry as of yet, but I have decided give Applied Control Engineering out of Houston, Tx a shot. They are supposed be here in the morning so I will update here tomorrow evening.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I hope he checks back in. I know some of the best and one of them is already down there. This is starting to get a little HARRY.


----------



## BPS2010 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey guys, thought I should check in. I never heard from Harry and this current company (ACE) is doing decent so far. The program is written and the PLC in stock so here's hoping it gets finished soon. 

Also, as ACE isn't local for my business, I am still looking for someone interested in doing a lot of this work relatively close to Nashville. 

Thanks!


----------



## alltruetech (Jun 8, 2010)

*hello electrical gurus*

Im one of those electrical gurus and i suggest you to come into my site and find what are you looking for. We have highly trained Oklahama city electrical contractors that can help you install your programmer. :thumbup:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

The original post was 8 months ago friend.


----------



## alltruetech (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh i didnt notice. <removed>


----------

